# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] The Graveyard gratuit pour la journée

## Raphi Le Sobre

Pour les ignorants et les païens, sachez qu'en ce 2 Novembre, nous célébrons nos morts. La tradition voudrait ainsi que nous nous rendions sur les tombes de nos proches afin de les fleurir et de leur montrer que nous pensons à eux, sans qu'il leur soit donc nécessaire de sortir de leur trou pour se faire entendre.

 
 Malheureusement, vous habitez loin du caveau familial, vos proches sont du genre à se faire incinérer et répandre dans l'océan ou vous êtes bloqué au boulot sans possibilité de vous déplacez, pris de remords à l'idée de ne pas vous rendre au cimetière. Rassurez-vous, Tale of Tales pense à vous et offre The Graveyard gratuitement pour toute la journée, afin que tous puissent fêter comme il se doit la commémoration des fidèles défunts, même ceux qui préfèrent rester au chaud à la maison.
 C'est donc l'occasion pour vous de vous essayer à un titre étrange et sortant des sentiers battus comme les créateurs de *The Path* savent nous en offrir. Sans oublier qu'il serait dommage de ne pas en profiter de ce passage à l'ossuaire afin d'y déposer une couronne pour la politique journalistique d'EA, enterrée en grande pompe avec l'arrivée prochaine de Dragon Age Origins. En espérant qu'elle trouvera le repos éternel aux côtés de la créativité de la firme ou de l'intégrité d'Eidos, morte depuis un bon moment, elle.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Guayas

Amen

----------


## znokiss

Purée, dire que je l'ai acheté à la sortie... Bon, en même temps, à 3€ la balade mélancolique et la joie de soutenir de gentils développeurs qui sortent des sentiers battus, ça vaut le coup.

----------


## KaMy

C'est bien sympa cette petite offre pour The Graveyard, The Path était un petit truc déjà bien sympa, s'ils ont fait ça dans le même genre ça peut assurer le cachou.

Et pour DAo, après une communication pourrie, un mode de distribution mal chiadé, l'obligation à la bonne note pour pouvoir le coller dans son mag n'est qu'un foutage de tronche de plus

----------


## Phileas

Bon plan gratos ça !

Allez hop j'y aurai pas coller un kopeck mais là je me laisse tenter !

[Edit] : super chelou... Tiens je sais même pas quoi en penser... Une chose est certaine c'est tout sauf un jeu... En revanche c'est loin d'être désagréable... J'ai du mal a y coller des mots...

----------


## Papa_Schultz

Super, exactement ce qu'il me fallait pour m'aider à finir ma dure journée de labeur.

----------


## Scorbut

J'aime bien les info-bulles sur les liens et la photo  ::):

----------


## Maskass

::O:  Pour moi, la vieille 

Spoiler Alert! 


est morte sur le banc a la fin de la chanson

... normal? 

Y'a pas a dire, chez telltales y sont quand meme bien allumés...

----------


## kenny

bonne affaire, merci du tuyau  ::):

----------


## primilk

Tout idem pour moi ... une fois assise mamie

Spoiler Alert! 


 m'a laché et depuis plus rien  ::(:  dire qu'il y une démo :D

 ou alors je n'ai rien compris au jeu  ::huh::

----------


## Septa

> Pour moi, la vieille 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> est morte sur le banc a la fin de la chanson
> 
> ... normal? 
> 
> Y'a pas a dire, chez telltales y sont quand meme bien allumés...


C'est pas telltales c'est Tales of Tales.

Telltales c'est ceux qui font des point & click.

Et heu...
Gros spoil qui tache à ne pas lire. La seul différence entre la démo et le jeu complet c'est que 

Spoiler Alert! 


la grand mère peut mourir dans le jeu complet.



Mais ouais c'est encore moins un jeu que the Path hein... C'est une expérience artistique interactive on va dire.

----------


## Phileas

Non mais j'ai rien capté ou bien ? En fait 

Spoiler Alert! 


la mamie je l'ai assise sur le banc, j'ai écouté sagement la chanson (pas jusqu'à la fin) puis... puis.... je suis reparti du parc... j'ai raté un truc ???

----------


## MystereGomme

> C'est une expérience artistique interactive on va dire.


_Voyage étrange d'une vieille dame dans le cimetiere de sa ville, The Graveyard n'est pas vraiment un jeu video. Ses auteur s'en défendent d'ailleurs regulierement, arguant d'une portée artistique au delà du médium classique, utilisant l'interactivité pour proposer des expériences nouvelles._




> Non mais j'ai rien capté ou bien ? En fait 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la mamie je l'ai assise sur le banc, j'ai écouté sagement la chanson (pas jusqu'à la fin) puis... puis.... je suis reparti du parc... j'ai raté un truc ???


Si tu restes assis, 

Spoiler Alert! 


la mémé meurt

. Tout simplement.

Tu as juste trouvé la 

Spoiler Alert! 


"fin alternative"

.  :Cigare:  :Cigare:  :Cigare:  :Cigare:

----------


## Dorian

[Mec qui débarque] Tiens en pointant la souris sur les liens de la news, ya des textes stupides/drôles/bonus, qui apparaissent. Ahah inutile, excellent. [/Mec qui débarque]

----------


## DoctorX

Ce genre de jeu "artistique" (comprendre fumeux) m'agace quelque peu  :ouaiouai:

----------


## MystereGomme

> Ce genre de jeu "artistique" (comprendre fumeux) m'agace quelque peu


Bah... C'est pas du tout un jeux, question de point de vue...

----------


## gros_bidule

Ouaip, ouaip, on nous sort un truc pourri mais bon vous voyez.... c'est de l'art, pouvez pas comprendre, tout ça tout ça, un peu comme les toiles de Miro ou Calder, ou Picasso pour les incultes :D. Il n'y a qu'une élite qui peut prétendre à un esprit capable d'apprécier toute l'essence de cette bouse.

Et dire que certains ont payé pour ça, hou punaise, y'a du mal de fait. Pays d'merde !

(je vous prie de bien vouloir excuser mes propos déplacés, la faute à Joséphine Ange Machin qui passe sur TF1..., moral dans les chaussettes)

----------


## Robert J.

Je me demande si le "jeu" ne prend pas en compte le trajet fait par la grand-mère. J'ai voulu aller voir les contre-allées du cimetière, et j'ai du la faire tourner un rond un moment jusqu'à ce qu'elle revienne sur l'écran, puis ensuite elle boitait tout le temps et surtout, 

Spoiler Alert! 


elle est morte après deux ou trois phrases chantées, je voulais qu'elle vive moi  ::'(: 

 

Cela dit, c'est assez intéressant comme expérience, j'aimerais bien m'adonner à The Path et Fatale, mais les screenshots m'effraient

----------


## Reizz

Donc j'ai eu la fin alternative et là impossible de sortir et puis :
R.I.P

----------


## Pinkipou

> Ouaip, ouaip, on nous sort un truc pourri mais bon vous voyez.... c'est de l'art, pouvez pas comprendre, tout ça tout ça, un peu comme les toiles de Miro ou Calder, ou Picasso pour les incultes :D. Il n'y a qu'une élite qui peut prétendre à un esprit capable d'apprécier toute l'essence de cette bouse.
> 
> Et dire que certains ont payé pour ça, hou punaise, y'a du mal de fait. Pays d'merde !
> 
> (je vous prie de bien vouloir excuser mes propos déplacés, la faute à Joséphine Ange Machin qui passe sur TF1..., moral dans les chaussettes)


Qui parle d'art ici à part toi ? Les autres racontent juste leur expérience, bonne ou mauvaise.

Si t'as rien retiré de ce "jeu", pas la peine de te sentir aigri pour autant.
Contrairement à ta manière de faire, personne n'affirme que ceux qui n'accrochent pas sont juste des gros blaireaux.
Va profiter d'un autre truc qui te correspond plus (mais évite TF1 quand même  :;):  ) et laisse chacun vivre ce bidule à sa manière.

----------


## LeBabouin

C'est quoi comme langue la chanson ? Je ne vois pas d'art là-dedans en tout cas. C'est creux. Ya rien. Ca mérite juste un screenshot.

----------


## ERISS

Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai tué la vieille, je lui ai fait faire du cross et plein de zig-zag: à peine assise, clac son coeur a laché.
:c'estarrivéprèsdechezvous:


(nan, pardon la mémé  ::sad:: )

En tout cas c'est une pub intelligente pour leur autres productions.

----------


## MrPapillon

Ah j'ai bien aimé. Surtout qu'en lisant les instructions, 

Spoiler Alert! 


je m'attendais à pouvoir repartir etc...

.
Par contre le fait que ça soit payant à la base me dépasse ou alors moins de 2€. 

Ça me fait surtout penser à la scène démo et certaines ambiances qui sont créées parfois sur un temps assez court. Mais je trouve que là, ils y vont pas assez à fond. Leur but c'est une idée + une ambiance et je vois pas autre chose à part les petites subtilités (démo vs jeu complet, etc...). Ce qui ressort de la scène démo est parfois démentiel en comparaison - même si c'est mal de comparer - et plus complexe à saisir. Pour comparer avec l'art contemporain, certaines expos qui utilisent la vidéo etc... sont beaucoup plus puissantes aussi. Je préfère largement The Path qui est plus abouti et j'espère qu'ils pousseront les concepts beaucoup plus loin les fois suivantes même si ça doit doit tenir sur 1mn de gameplay.

J'aime bien par contre leur principe de ne pas respecter les règles du jeu vidéo et de le montrer. Ça me fait penser à une description que j'avais lu sur le jeu de Kitano : COUCOU

Ça me rappelle aussi un "groupe" de Noise jap qui fait parfois des concerts qui durent 1min.

(la bestiole qui bouge de LeBabouin est vraiment stressante)

----------


## DoctorX

Je comprends parfaitement les gens qui apprécient cette "oeuvre" et je précise que mon avis est tout à fait subjectif.

Cependant j'aimerais faire une petite précision pour monsieur "mauvaise foi" aka Pinkipou.




> Qui parle d'art ici à part toi ? Les autres racontent juste leur expérience, bonne ou mauvaise.


Ah bon ?




> Mais ouais c'est encore moins un jeu que the Path hein... C'est une expérience artistique interactive on va dire.





> _The Graveyard n'est pas vraiment un jeu video. Ses auteur s'en défendent d'ailleurs regulierement, arguant d'une portée artistique au delà du médium classique, utilisant l'interactivité pour proposer des expériences nouvelles._





> Pour comparer avec l'art contemporain, certaines expos qui utilisent la vidéo etc... sont beaucoup plus puissantes aussi.


Les gens qui sous prétexte de la liberté d'expression jouent aux gendarmes sur les forums deviennent sérieusement pénible.

----------


## PumpkinHead

Bon, ma petite vieille est morte, musique sympa, graphisme correct, ambiance calme et reposante. Je pense que c'est là l'intérêt du soft, vivre une ambiance particulière.
Dommage que la camera ne nous suive pas dans les contres allées, ça aurait été sympa de se promener entre les tombes, avant d'aller s'assoir...

... je veux un graveyard 2, ou l'on pourrait profaner des sépultures, et faire su skate entre les chrysanthèmes !

----------


## ERISS

> ... je veux un graveyard 2, ou l'on pourrait profaner des sépultures, et faire su skate entre les chrysanthèmes !


Sacred 2?

----------

